# DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...



## Jami (16. Dezember 2009)

*DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, fiel heute anscheinend deutschlandweit die Premiere für Avatar zumindest um 20.00 Uhr aus.
Hier noch mal ein Link dazu: Hier

Es lebe DRM!

Edit: Für alle die immernoch nicht wissen was DRM ist, bitte googlen. Wie das "Kino-DRM" funktioniert lest ihr HIER.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Was soll man noch anderes sagen als HAHA. Ich hoffe, die Kinoketten werden die entsprechenden Leute nach Strich und Faden verklagen, dass denen niemals wieder in den Sinn kommt, einen solchen Müll zu fabrizieren.

Tut mir allerdings leid für dich, dass du so enttäuscht wurdest. :/


----------



## Blackrabbit (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Naja es gab Probleme,

allerdings habe ich ihn gesehen und der FIlm ist echt Erste sahne und total genial mit 3D.

Hatte heute ne Privatvorstellung (kino neben meiner arbeit hatte weihnachtsfeier)

Muss echt sagen geht rein in den film und bringt Sitzfleisch mit, der Film geht 2 H 41 min ohne werbung und vorspann!!!

Bin echt begeistert hatte hihe erwartungen an diesen film weil er ja auch so gepuscht worden ist. Und sie wurden sogar noch übertroffen.

So Long
Blackrabbit


----------



## Taitan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

ich warte auf die 6,99 Dvd version.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

lol haha

glaube ich warte wie bei fast allen Filmen bis es sie auf DVD gibt oder Sie im Fernsehen kommen
zuletzt im Kino war ich wohl bei Star Trek 11 und davor 10

denn so eine blöde Brille aufzusetzen über meine richtige Brille kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und bei den Kino Preisen kann man auch schon wirklich eine DVD kaufen

oder in dem Fall wohl 3D Blu(e)-Ray oder gibt es den Film auch in 2D ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Epic fucking fail - mir gefällts. ^^


Hoffentlich verklagen die die Filmverleiher nach Strich und Faden damit DRM möglichst bald aus den Kinos verschwindet, DRM ist halt auch im Kino schlicht zum Kotzen. 

Wäre ich zur Premiere gegangen und dann wär mir sowas passiert hätte der Kinobetreiber von mir den Anschiss seines Lebens bekommen, mit der "freundlichen" Empfehlung das Ganze so unzensiert weiterzuleiten.

Hab durchaus vor da reinzugehen und mir mal die aktuelle 3D-Technik zu Gemüte zu führen - erster Kinobesuch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*


Hoffentlich lernen die ganzen Kopierschutzfreaks da mal was.
Dieses ganze Kopierschutzgescheiße nervt einfach, auch bei PC spielen. Meinetwegen, Seriennummer und Online Aktivierung, ok. Aber so einen Mist wie Securerom, Steam und wie sie alle heißen braucht die Welt nicht, für die meisten Steam Games gibts ein paar Tage nach erscheinen eh einen Steam Crak.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Also im Cinemaxx Hamburg Wandsbek lief der Film gestern in 3D und ich hab ihn angeschaut! Absoluter Hammer der Film. Die 3D Effekte sind echt Wahnsinn. Echt nen toller Film!


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

ok, da nirgends so wirklich erklär wird was dieses DRM sein soll: is das nen kopierschutz oder wie? bisher weis ich das da was schief lief - aber nichma in dem link steht wieso (nur eben wegen diesem ominösen DRM ^^ ohne begriffsklärung).


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

drm gibts auch bei spielen.. digitaler kopierschutz. bei dem film war es wohl so das er nur abgespielt werden kann wenn man aus den usa so eine kleine datei, wo der key drin ist, geschickt bekommt. aber irgendwie konnten die das nicht schicken. ka wieso, modem kaputt oder deren telefonanbieter hatte ne panne.. jedenfalls wohl kein fehler des kinos.

ps: wir gehen morgen abend rein.. bin mal gespannt wie das ist. bei den ani filmen wie ice age 3 gings mit der brille, die liefen ja auch nur 90min.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

öhö, wasn scheiss ^^


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Digitale Rechteverwaltung ? Wikipedia


----------



## Blackrabbit (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ok, da nirgends so wirklich erklär wird was dieses DRM sein soll: is das nen kopierschutz oder wie? bisher weis ich das da was schief lief - aber nichma in dem link steht wieso (nur eben wegen diesem ominösen DRM ^^ ohne begriffsklärung).




Der Kinobetreiber bekommt nen Link wo er den film sich RUnterladen kann, dann muss er ihn auf den PC der 3D Beamermaschine hochladen.

Dann bekommt er einen KEY.
Das Problem Daran ist aber das jede Kinomaschine wo der Film auf Platte ist eine art Server Ist, für den Beamer.

So und der Key geht nur wenn nummer vom Kinoserver und Key übereinstimmen, wenn das nicht der fall ist geht es nicht, da weigert sich dann das system den Film abzuspielen.

Einzigster vorteil soweit ich es jetzt weis bekommst du nur einen key und der geht dann solange bis der Film wieder das kino verlässt danach ist er unbrauchbar, sollte der film dann erneut wieder in das gleiche Kino kommen muss alles erneuert werden, also runterladen,aufspielen passenden key beantragen, film zeigen.

Hoffe habe es euch verständlich erklärt

Blackrabbit


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

heise online - DRM-Chaos verhindert 3D-Vorpremieren von Avatar


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



Taitan schrieb:


> ich warte auf die 6,99 Dvd version.


 Denn Film muß man in 3D genießen!


----------



## Jami (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> lol haha
> denn so eine blöde Brille aufzusetzen über meine richtige Brille kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und bei den Kino Preisen kann man auch schon wirklich eine DVD kaufen
> oder in dem Fall wohl 3D Blu(e)-Ray oder gibt es den Film auch in 2D ?


Ähm, ich bin auch Brillenträger (zumindest im Kino) und das ist überhaupt kein Problem! Man merkt die Brille überhaupt nicht, und Kopfschmerzen gibt es dank digitalem Projektor=Perfekter Synchronität auch nicht mehr.



DarkMo schrieb:


> ok, da nirgends so wirklich erklär wird was dieses DRM sein soll: is das nen kopierschutz oder wie? bisher weis ich das da was schief lief - aber nichma in dem link steht wieso (nur eben wegen diesem ominösen DRM ^^ ohne begriffsklärung).


Nochmal: Lesen!


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

jojo, ich will ja nich den sourcecode von dem ding noch haben ^^ einfach nur ne anmerkung das DRM nich die deutsche rally meisterschaft is  sondern ein kopierschutz wäre halt schön gewesen. klar findet man über google sicher genug, aber ich will hier unkompliziert un bissl zusammengefasst ne news lesen un nich den halben artikel selbst zusammensuchen *g*

<- faul
jedenfalls nochmals danke für die zahlreichen antworten ^^


----------



## Jami (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



DarkMo schrieb:


> jojo, ich will ja nich den sourcecode von dem ding noch haben ^^ einfach nur ne anmerkung das DRM nich die deutsche rally meisterschaft is  sondern ein kopierschutz wäre halt schön gewesen. klar findet man über google sicher genug, aber ich will hier unkompliziert un bissl zusammengefasst ne news lesen un nich den halben artikel selbst zusammensuchen *g*
> 
> <- faul
> jedenfalls nochmals danke für die zahlreichen antworten ^^


Hab ich jetzt nicht extranochmal geschrieben, weil ich es hier auf PCGH.de im letzten Jahr an die 1000 mal gelesen habe


----------



## Partybu3 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

also bei aller freundschaft aber ich geh doch ned in einen 3d film der nur eine res von knapp über full hd hat "3d kino res DCI HDTV-Letterbox-Bild (2048 x 656 pix)" im vergleich zu 35mm zelluloid das über 4000 x 3000 pix verfügt ? hallo ? für sowas zahl ich doch nix.

wenn die digitalen 3d kinos mal an zelluloid  70mm rankommen dann reden wir weiter aber bis dahin geh ich nur in analoge kinos, wenn ich auf dci projektoren stehe dann kann ich auch daheim bei meinem hd screen bleiben man überlege sich ein bild mit full hd auf ner 12 meter leinwand ... da kannste ja die pixel fast anfassen ... da sollen mal die hingehn die fast blind sind und sowas schön finden.


----------



## DaStash (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



r00ter schrieb:


> also bei aller freundschaft aber ich geh doch ned in einen 3d film der nur eine res von knapp über full hd hat "3d kino res DCI HDTV-Letterbox-Bild (2048 x 656 pix)" im vergleich zu 35mm zelluloid das über 4000 x 3000 pix verfügt ? hallo ? für sowas zahl ich doch nix.
> 
> wenn die digitalen 3d kinos mal an zelluloid  70mm rankommen dann reden wir weiter aber bis dahin geh ich nur in analoge kinos, wenn ich auf dci projektoren stehe dann kann ich auch daheim bei meinem hd screen bleiben man überlege sich ein bild mit full hd auf ner 12 meter leinwand ... da kannste ja die pixel fast anfassen ... da sollen mal die hingehn die fast blind sind und sowas schön finden.


Mhh, also ich habe gelesen, dass die Fimvertreiber ihre Filme i. d. R. auch nur in 2k bereitstellen, von daher denke ich nicht, das es da einen sichtlichen Unterschied geben wird. Ich habe uach schon ein 3d FIlm im Kino gesehen und konnte keinerlei Unterschiede zu den herkömmlichen, Digitalprojektoren feststellen.

MfG


----------



## Nucleus (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Ist der Film nur BummBumm-Popcorn-Kino oder taugt er auch von der Story her was?

Ist er also ein richtiger Cameron?

@Topic

Mal sehen was aus der Geschichte wird... damit die Kinobetreiber den Schaden eintreiben hänbgt imho davon ab, wie die Kinobesucher reagieren und ob sie ihrerseits die Knete für die Karte vom Kinobetreiber einfordern.


----------



## Jami (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Toll in der WAZ wird es so dargestellt, als ob der Fehler bei den Kinos liege. Und Fox hüllt sich immernoch in Schweigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

DRM = *D*igital *R*ights *M*anagement

Also digitale RechteVerwaltung


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

was DRM ist gehört ja eigentlich leider schon zur Allgemeinbildung

soll einfach verhindern das Filme aus dem Kino ins Internet kommen und wenn Sie Abgefilmt werden das Kino wo das getan wurde auffindbar machen

aber ich denke die werden schon eher abgefangen und landen im Internet


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ist der Film nur BummBumm-Popcorn-Kino oder taugt er auch von der Story her was?
> 
> Ist er also ein richtiger Cameron?
> 
> ...


Story: Disneys Pocahontas in Sci-Fi, statt englischem Entdecker + Indianerprinzessin nun halt Marine im Avatarkörper + Pantherdame. 


Das Ganze halt in 3D mit endlos viel Effekten, damit ist der Film zusammengefasst. 



Werd am SO. aber trotzdem mal reingehen, alleine um des 3Ds wegen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Am Sonntag muss das ding laufen ich will da nämlich au rein!


----------



## Jami (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Story: Disneys Pocahontas in Sci-Fi, statt englischem Entdecker + Indianerprinzessin nun halt Marine im Avatarkörper + Pantherdame.
> Das Ganze halt in 3D mit endlos viel Effekten, damit ist der Film zusammengefasst.
> 
> Werd am SO. aber trotzdem mal reingehen, alleine um des 3Ds wegen.


Naja, beschreibt den Film aber nur seeeeehr schlecht. Ich war gestern drin. Freu dich auf Sonntag 


AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Am Sonntag muss das ding laufen ich will da nämlich au rein!


Ding läuft wieder!
Der Film...... unglaublich. Fantastisch. Märchenhaft schön.
Wer diesen Film beurteilt ohne ihn gesehen zu haben, (oder nur den Trailer) wie es leider auf vielen Seiten der Fall ist, der gehört verachtet und ignoriert. WEnn man aus dem Kino kommt (und ihn in 3D gesehen hat, 2D wird  dem Film wirklich nicht gerecht) dann breitet sich eine tiefe Erfüllung in einem aus. Ich muss echt high ausgesehen haben, als ich grinsend aus dem Saal getaumelt bin


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

war da gestern drin.. ein freund hatte im uci düsseldorf karten für 23uhr bestellt, ich komme aus bochum. und auf dem heimweg warens -12°C. man war ich froh heil zuhause angekommen zu sein. 
jedenfalls der film, man selten sowas gutes gesehen. einfach genial und perfekt. ein  muß fürs kino. wenn man raus geht vermisst man richtig pandora, die flora und fauna.. echt wenn man den film gesehen hat weiß man wieso man auf sowas wie jeans, high end pc's und co verzichten kann. kann jeden nur empfehlen da ins kino zu gehen, wenn man zuhause keine 10.000€ teure heimkino anlage mit digital 3d hat wird das dem film nicht gerecht. ich werd da die tage wohl nochmal reingehen, aber diesmal uci bochum. irgendwie kennt man zwar diese art story, aber sie wurde nie besser erzählt oder umgesetzt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Sollte man wenn man ihr doch sehen will besser in ein IMAX gehen oder in einen "normales" 3D Kino ?


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

ich war noch nie in einem imax.. und ich weiß nicht ob der film da groß anders ist. ich fand ihn in 3d schon klasse, das nächste imax wäre zu weit entfernt von mir.. in bochum gabs mal eins, hatte aber dicht gemacht.


----------



## Jami (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Sollte man wenn man ihr doch sehen will besser in ein IMAX gehen oder in einen "normales" 3D Kino ?


Nej, denn soweit ich weiß, haben die wenigen verbliebenen IMAXe kein digitales 3D, also Kopfschmerzgefahr, und ich habe in Kommentaren auf anderen Seiten gelesen, dass zum Beispiel der Projektor nicht richtig ausgerichtet war (Geisterbilder) und durch die leichte Asynchronität der 3D-Eindruck etwas leidet.
Und so viel größer ist die Leinwand da jetzt auch nicht, oder?
Im Cinestar in Dortmund hat man jedenfalls ne riesige Leinwand, die das ganze Blickfeld ausfüllt, perfekten 3D-Eindruck und ordentlich Schmackes im Soundsystem.
Bei den Explosionen hat es teilweise so derbe heftig geknallt das alles stark am vibrieren war. Und endlich wurde mal der Surroundeffekt richtig genutzt! 
Also fahr mal lieber nach Dortmund ins Kino 1 statt ins UCI


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

dortmund war ich noch nie im kino.. weiß nichtmals wo das da ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Das IMAX-Dome-System (früher OMNIMAX) zeichnet sich durch eine halbkugelartige Leinwand mit bis zu 21 m Durchmesser und rund 1000 m² Fläche aus, die in der Horizontalen 180°, in der Vertikalen 122° (100° über dem Horizont des Betrachters und 22° darunter) abdeckt und somit das komplette Sichtfeld des Betrachters ausfüllt...

IMAX ? Wikipedia

habe mal gehört das die Leinwand im Imax z.B. beim Titanic Film http://secured.titanichistoricalsociety.org/store/tek9.asp?pg=products&specific=jnqprqq8 um einem herum ist 

braucht man da eigentlich auch eine blau/rot brille oder wie genau geht das eigentlich .../sieht die Brille aus


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Hab mir heute schon die karten für morgen gekauft!


----------



## Jami (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Das IMAX-Dome-System (früher OMNIMAX) zeichnet sich durch eine halbkugelartige Leinwand mit bis zu 21 m Durchmesser und rund 1000 m² Fläche aus, die in der Horizontalen 180°, in der Vertikalen 122° (100° über dem Horizont des Betrachters und 22° darunter) abdeckt und somit das komplette Sichtfeld des Betrachters ausfüllt...
> habe mal gehört das die Leinwand im Imax z.B. beim Titanic Film um einem herum ist
> braucht man da eigentlich auch eine blau/rot brille oder wie genau geht das eigentlich .../sieht die Brille aus


Nein, man nimmt auch eine Brille mit polarisierten Gläsern. Die Leinwand kann auch eine komplette Kugel sein, aber das Ausgangsmaterial muss ja dann auch rundum gefilmt sein, und James Cameron hat Avatar nicht für die paar IMAX-Kinos auch noch doppelt so "hoch" gefilmt, dass heißt wenn die Leinwand da 28m breit  ist und in Dortmund 24m, dann ist das Bild da fast genauso groß.

Das CineStar in Dortmund ist direkt neben dem Bahnhof (Ausgang von der Innenstadt weg).


----------



## DarkMo (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

gibts irgendwo ne liste mit kompatiblen 3d-kinos? aber ich seh schon, hier in der provinz gibts sowas wieder ned -.-


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Auf jeden Fall Cinemaxx. Ansonsten google doch mal, da gibt es bestimmt Seiten die die 3d Kinos in Deutschland auflisten.

MfG


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

War heute drin und der Film ist einfach nur GEIL!!


----------



## Jami (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Hier ist ne Liste


----------



## DarkMo (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

danke für die liste 
Digital (2K-DLP) 	Dolby 3D
is das in ordnung? aber hätte nie gedacht das unser stammkino das kann ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

4K sind besser bieten nur leider nicht alle an
soweit ich das gelesen/gehört habe


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

uci hat auch nur 2k-dlp, und es war klasse.. wir gehen immer da ins kino und die quali ist top.


----------



## DaStash (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 4K sind besser bieten nur leider nicht alle an
> soweit ich das gelesen/gehört habe


So lange die meisten Filme nur in 2k gedreht werden, spielt das noch keine entscheidende Rolle. 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

was is eigentlich dieses "MasterImage", was in der c't Liste unter 3D Technik steht?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Master Image

die Kopie von der alle anderen gezogen werden

für alle Kinos in einem Gebiet wie z.B. Deutschland oder Länder mit Deutscher Sprache (also + Östereich und Schweiz)

würde ich mal sagen


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DRM: Avatar-Premiere fällt ins Wasser...*

Ja das weiß ich auch aber warum wird das dann unter "3D Technik" eingetragen?


----------

